# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेटरों के व्यक्तिगत जीवन की कुछ झलकियाँ

## umabua

सूत्र में कुछ क्रिकेटरों के व्यक्तिगत जीवन की कुछ झलकियाँ प्रस्तुत की जा रही हैं। सबसे पहले युसुफ पठान की सगाई और निकाह के चित्र ...

----------


## umabua

Yusuf Pathan’s Engagement To Afreen


•	Indian cricketer Yusuf Pathan was engaged to Afreen on March 24, 2012. Yusuf and Afreen’s private engagement took place at Yusuf Pathan’s farm house in Nadiad (Gujarat), which is 60 kms from Vadodara. Those present at the engagement included Yusuf, Irfan, their family, Afreen, her family and close friends of both families. According to some other reports, Yusuf and Afreen had been engaged earlier, and the meeting on March 24, 2012 was a family get together.


•	Yusuf Pathan’s wife, Afreen, grew up in Mumbai and she is a physiotherapist by training.


•	“Afreen” or “Afrin” in Arabic and Persian means “Lucky”; it also means “Beautiful” and “Praise”. In Urdu, Afreen means “Excellent”.

----------


## umabua

````````````````


यूसुफ़ पठान की शरीक ए हयात (जीवन संगिनी) आफरीन

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````


यूसुफ़ के माता पिता

----------


## umabua

•	In 2009, Yusuf Pathan was asked about his marriage plans and he said – “I believe in arranged marriage and hence my parents are looking for a suitable girl. The day they find one, things will happen. But, there is no fix timeframe for it”. During the IPL 4 season, Yusuf had mentioned that his ideal woman is “Someone who can stay home and look after my parents and who can cook delicious food”.


•	During the 2011 IPL auctions, Shahrukh Khan – Juhi Chawla owned Kolkata Knight Riders bid an astonishing $2.1 million (approx Rs 10 crore) for Yusuf Pathan. Yusuf was the second most expensive player at the auction.


•	
Yusuf Pathan and Afreen were married on March 27, 2013, at the Sunni Nai Masjid at Ghodapdeo (Raey Road) in Mumbai.


•	Yusuf Pathan’s “Nikah” with wife Afreen was a relatively private affair with mainly family and close friends.


•	At the “Nikaah” (marriage), the “Qazi” (“Maulvi“, priest) read from the Quran and he oversaw the “Ijab-e-Qubul“. The “Ijab-e-Qubul” is an important Islamic wedding custom where Yusuf Pathan made a proposal for Marriage (“Ijab“) to wife Afreen. Afreen accepted the proposal (“Qubul“) in the presence of two witnesses (“Walis“). Yusuf Pathan agreed on a “Mehr” (marital gift) for his wife, Afrin. Finally the “Nikahnama” (marriage contract) was signed by Yusuf Pathan, Afreen, two witnesses, father of the bride, father of the groom (Mehmood Khan Pathan) and the priest.


•	After the wedding, Afreen’s parents performed “Ruksat” (farewell) and she left with her husband, Yusuf Khan Pathan.


•	 In the evening, a Reception cum Dinner was held at Mayfair Banquet at Worli in South Mumbai.


•	
“Dawat-E-Valima” (Wedding Reception) of Yusuf Pathan and wife, Afreen Pathan, was held in the beautiful Sunken Garden lawns of Vadodara’s amazing Laxmi Vilas Palace.

----------


## umabua

`````````````````


भव्य लक्ष्मी विलास पैलेस

----------


## umabua

```जूही चावला और गौतम गंभीर ````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````Attachment 791249



•	Among the guests at Yusuf’s Reception were Kolkata Knight Riders (KKR) co-owners Juhi Chawla and husband Jay Mehta. Also present were Venky Mysore, CEO and MD of KKR and CEO of Red Chillies Entertainment and KKR captain Gautum Gambhir.
•	Cricketers at Yusuf’s reception included Indian Member of Parliament (MP) and former Indian cricket captain, Mohammed Azharuddin, Balwinder Singh Sandhu, Kiran More and Salim Durani. Since the IPL 2013 was just about to start, most active cricketers were unable to attend.


•	Gujarat Chief Minister, Narendra Modi, could not attend Yusuf Pathan’s Wedding Reception, but he sent his congratulations. Family members of the current Maharaja of Baroda, Samarjitsinh Ranjitsinh Gaekwad, attended the reception. The awe-inspiring Laxmi Vilas Palace was built by Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad III in 1890.

----------


## umabua

Attachment 791250


•	Yousuf looked dashing in a White Sherwani with embroidered edges. The tall Afreen (her height is around 5ft 8 inches), looked elegant in a Pink and Red Salwar Kameez. Afreen also wore a Black “Niqab” (veil) on her face.


•	Over 400 guests attending Yusuf Khan Pathan’s Marriage Reception (“Daawat-E-Walima“), including family members, friends, cricketers and government officials. Irfan Pathan welcomed guests to the Wedding Reception.

----------


## umabua

Attachment 791251

Yusuf Khan Pathan’s Profile
•	Yusuf Pathan’s Family: Yusuf’s Father Mehmood Khan Pathan worked as a muezzin in a Baroda mosque. Yusuf’s mother is Shamim Bano. Yusuf’s sister is Shagufta. Yusuf’s younger brother is cricketer Irfan Pathan.

•	Yusuf Pathan’s Birthday: 17 November, 1982

•	Yusuf Pathan’s Place of Birth: Vadodara (previously called Baroda) in Gujarat, India

•	Yusuf Pathan’s Batting and Bowling: Right hand middle order batsman and right hand off-spin / off-break bowler

----------


## umabua

Attachment 791252

•	Yusuf Pathan’s Ranji Trophy Side: Baroda. He is vice-captain of the Baroda team. He started playing for Baroda in the 2001 – 2002 session.

•	Yusuf Pathan’s International ODI Debut: On June 10, 2008 against Pakistan at Dhaka

•	Yusuf Pathan’s International T20 Debut: On September 24, 2007 against Pakistan at Johannesburg

•	Yusuf Pathan’s IPL Team: Kolkata Knight Riders. Previously he used to play for Rajasthan Royals

•	Yusuf Pathan’s IPL Highlight: In IPL 3, Yusuf scored the fastest IPL century in just 37 balls against the Mumbai Indians.

•	Yusuf Pathan’s Height: 6 feet 2 inches (1.88m)

----------


## umabua

अब तो तेरा ही नंबर है छोटे पठान .........(अब्बू के साथ इरफ़ान पठान).......

----------


## umabua

Rumors about Irfan Pathan being in love with Shivangi Dev have been around for a long time. Shivangi Dev is an accountant.

The two reportedly first met in 2003 when Irfan Pathan toured Australia as part of the Indian cricket team.

It was reported that in late 2012, Irfan Pathan and Shivangi had called off their relationship.

----------


## umabua

Wasim Akram’s Engagement & Wedding To 2ndWife, Shaniera


•	Shaniera Thompson or Shaniera Mia as she is known as has converted to Islam to marry Wasim Akram. Shaniera Thompson may have taken the name “Mia” after her conversion to Islam.

•	Shaniera Mia (aka Thompson) is from Brighton, which is a suburb of Melbourne in Australia.


•	
Bronte Thompson is Shaniera Thompson’s younger sister. Pictures of Shaniera’s sister, mother and father are shown below.

•	Shaniera Thompson is a Public Relation Consultant.

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````


•  Wasim Akram met his future second wife, Shaniera Mia Thompson, in Melbourne, Australia in 2011. From their first meeting Wasim and Shanera Thompson got along well.

•  After a courtship of almost 2 years, Wasim Akram proposed marriage to Shaniera Mia. Wasim Akram proposed to Shaniera in the living room of his home in Karachi. He went down on his knee to propose to Shaniera. Before accepting Wasim’s wedding proposal, Shaniera asked him to get her father’s approval.

•  At the time of Shaniera Thompson’s engagement to Wasim Akram, she had converted to Islam.

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

•  Before Wasim Akram and Shanera Thompson’s engagement, Wasim had consulted his sons (Taimur and Akbar), his parents and family members. Wasim Akram also took the permission of his first wife’s (Huma Wasim Akram) parents. His in-laws from his first marriage met Shanera Mia and were supportive of Wasim’s decision to marry for a second time. For Wassim Akram, the welfare of his two sons takes precedence over everything else.

•  Shaniera Thompson gets along well with Wasim Akram’s sons. Shaniera and Wasim Akram’s sons, Tahmoor and Akbar, have spent time together in Pakistan and Sri Lanka.

•  Post their wedding, Wasim Akram and Shaniera Thompson will live in Karachi.

•  There is a 17 year age difference between Wasim Akram and Shaniera Mia. At the time of their engagement, Wasim was 47 at Shaniera was 30.

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````


The “Nikah” (wedding) of Wasim Akram and fiancé, Shaniera Mia Thompson, will take place in 2014 in Karachi.

----------


## umabua

•	Pakistani cricketer, Wasim Akram, married his first wife, Huma Wasim Akram in 1995.

•	Wasim Akram met his first wife, Huma Mufti, in 1988 at a party in London.

•	Wasim and Huma Akram married in 1995. Preparations and celebrations for the wedding went on for 3 months.

•	Huma Akram’s maiden name was Huma Mufti.

•	Huma Akram’s mother is Croatian. Huma’s father, Mr. Humayaun Mufti, is a Pakistani based in UK.

•	Huma Akram was well educated. She had degrees in English Literature, Psychology and European History.

----------


## umabua

•	Huma Akram was a qualified Psychotherapist who worked in some of the leading hospitals in Karachi. At one point, she was the Psychological Counselor of the Pakistan Cricket team.

•	Huma Wasim Akram helped Wassim Akram mentally to improve his game. Huma helped Wasim through some of the most difficult phases of his cricket career (player revolt of 1993-94, betting charges, match fixing allegations, shoulder and groin injuries, etc) and in his fight against type 1 Diabetes.

•	At the time of their marriage, Huma Akram did not know much about cricket. Later, despite being married to the best left arm fast bowler in the world, her knowledge of cricket was limited.

----------


## umabua

What caused Huma Akram’s Death at the young Age of 42
•	Wasim Akram’s First wife, Huma Akram died on October 25, 2009, at Apollo Hospital in Chennai, India.


•	In October 2009, Huma Akram had a throat infection, which then infected her kidneys. This led to acute renal failure. Other organs in the body also started getting impacted. Huma suffered severe kidney infection, inflammation of blood vessels and high pressure in blood vessels in her lungs.

----------


## umabua

•	A week before her death, Huma Akram’s life was in critical condition. Akram and his family took a decision to fly Huma to Singapore for treatment. While travelling in the air ambulance to Singapore, Huma’s condition deteriorated. At the stopover at Chennai, it was decided to take Huma to Apollo Hospital in Chennai in India. When Huma arrived at the hospital, she was in septic shock.


•	Huma Akram died of multiple organ failure. Doctors cited cardiac arrest and severe refractory shock as the cause of death.


•	It has been reported in the press that Huma Akram was in the advanced stages of cancer.

----------


## umabua

`````````

•	Wasim Akram has an elder brother, Nadeem Akram, and a sister, Sofia.

•	Wasim Akram’s father is Choudhry Mohammad Akram and mother is Begum Akram Chaudhry.

•	Wasim Akram’s father was originally from Chawinda Devi village near Amritsar in Punjab, India. During the partition of India and Pakistan, Chaudhry Mohammad Akram migrated to Pakistan.

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````




 Huma and Wasim Akram’s eldest son is Taimur Akram who was born in 1996 and their youngest son is Akbar Akram who was born in 2000

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत अच्छे फोटू हैं <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ramsingh111

बहुत अच्छे फोटू

----------

